# mardy



## Benjy

anyone with any bright ideas on how to translate this word?
its basically and adjective used to describe someone who is (normally) sulky/in a sour mood. can be coupled with the word bint:

stop being such a mardy bint! etc etc (ie stop being in such a foul mood)

thanks for your input


----------



## Agnès E.

Mékomenmékomen, Ben, je vois dans mon dictionnaire que "bint" est "nana"... ce serait donc une expression expressément machisto-phallocratique, ou me trompé-je ?
Dans quel registre est-ce, du familier au très grossier ? (je ne le trouve pas dans mes dictionnaires, même d'argot)


Ah, j'ai trouvé dans urbandictionary... mais cela ne m'indique toujours pas le niveau de langage.


----------



## timpeac

Never heard that before, Benjy! Is it an Exeterism?

Also I know the slang word "bint" but I have only ever seen it as a fairly derogatory term for a girl "some stupid bint stood up and said..."

Anyhow, it's a French translation you want, so I shall make way...


----------



## Agnès E.

Ronchon, grognon, qui tire la tronche, qui fait la gueule, boudeur...


----------



## Agnès E.

Bougonneur, râleur, rouspéteur, qui maronne, qui est en rogne.


----------



## JohninVirginia

Maybe this will help.

mardy = grumpy, at least in Leicester (where ever THAT is! LOL)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/leicester/arou...ster_dialect_collins_english_dictionary.shtml


----------



## RobInAustin

Benjy said:
			
		

> stop being such a mardy bint!
> )


Ben,
This is ENGLISH?? You would get a very blank stare if you said that to anyone on this side of the Atlantic...  

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## JohninVirginia

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> Ben,
> This is ENGLISH?? You would get a very blank stare if you said that to anyone on this side of the Atlantic...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob



Yah, ma heid's fairly birlin' (as they say in Sterling).


----------



## Agnès E.

Supporter coming to help her well respected not so grossomodo, here I am, yes yes!

urbandictionary.com, you country men!



> 1.  mardy
> Grumpy. Surly. Like a moaning child who doesn't get his way.
> stop being mardy and make me some toast
> Source: Foyf, Jan 21, 2003


----------



## Gil

Trouvé aussi:
mardy 	Noun. Someone who is easily upset, scared, or moans incessantly. {Informal} [North and Midlands use] 
Source:
http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/m.htm


----------



## Benjy

hmmm. i didn't know that bint was exclusively for girls haha. where i grew up (stourbridge and the surrounding areas) bint could apply to either sex (maybe when applied to children? i guess calling a grown man a bint would seem odd..). 

as for the regions where it is used, i haven't heard mardy since i moved out of the midlands. i had forgotten about it, but while i was looking in the archives i came across a thread on nesh and mardy was mentioned as well. i thought it would be cool if we could get some more english regional slang in the dictionary  hence my translation request.

thansk for your ideas agnes.. they are great. i wouldn't say the level of language was rude/vulguar (ie it's not swearing) its just colloquial. now to get away form the sexist side or the question..

how about mardy git? 

not that it matters as its the sulky bit that i'm after but lest i be called macho..


----------



## RobInAustin

Well Dayum! I guess this Texan is fixin' to learn a thing or two. Thanks to all y'all for the 411!

Cheers,
Rob

PS: in Texas "sulky" is the light two wheeled cart drawn by a horse in Harness Races!! LOL


----------



## Agnès E.

I had forgiven you in advance, Benjy, for any suspicion of an invisible trace of male chauvinism... 
Do you need me to sort out my proposals according to the level of language? (I reckon it should create a new bloody battle between authorities on language, hehehe...)


----------



## Gil

Benjy said:
			
		

> anyone with any bright ideas on how to translate this word?
> its basically and adjective used to describe someone who is (normally) sulky/in a sour mood. can be coupled with the word bint:
> 
> stop being such a mardy bint! etc etc (ie stop being in such a foul mood)
> 
> thanks for your input



How about "geignarde".  Je pense que c'est assez péjoratif.  Pas besoin de traduire "bint".
J'ignore si tu voulais quelque chose de plus argotique.


----------



## julieb01

Could it help you if I give you a synonymous of the word "mardy" ?
So, I help you : a synonymous is : mercredy !!!


----------



## RobInAustin

LOL. Of course!! "Lundy, Mardy, Mercredy, Jeudy, Vendredy"


----------



## Benjy

mm i guess it might need two entries then.. 

when i think of mardy i tend to think of someone who is always moody/gumpy.
it can also mean who whines alot.

so for mardy as in grumpy, i like: qui tire la tronche/fait la gueule  i don't know ronchon or grognon. boudeur is too high.

as for whiny..i like gils sueggestion geignarde

not familiar with bougonneur  or qui est en rogne.

râleur, rouspéteur and qui maronne would all be fine i guess as well

ps tim.. changed my mind again: i think he's a right mardy bint sounds fine to me


----------



## RobInAustin

Hmm, I fear Ben is a right mardy bint today...He is not having fun with us...LOL.

Rob.


----------



## julieb01

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> LOL. Of course!! "Lundy, Mardy, Mercredy, Jeudy, Vendredy"



And why not Samedy ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Benjy said:
			
		

> so for mardy as in grumpy, i don't know ronchon or grognon. => less vulgar than "qui fait la gueule, qui tire la tronche", just familiar.
> 
> not familiar with bougonneur  => same level as ronchon or grognon or qui est en rogne. => a bit more colloquial



Voilà qui t'aidera pour le dictionnaire.


----------



## Agnès E.

julieb01 said:
			
		

> And why not Samedy ?



Parce que Sanluidypas !


----------



## timpeac

Benjy said:
			
		

> mm i guess it might need two entries then..
> 
> when i think of mardy i tend to think of someone who is always moody/gumpy.
> it can also mean who whines alot.
> 
> so for mardy as in grumpy, i like: qui tire la tronche/fait la gueule  i don't know ronchon or grognon. boudeur is too high.
> 
> as for whiny..i like gils sueggestion geignarde
> 
> not familiar with bougonneur or qui est en rogne.
> 
> râleur, rouspéteur and qui maronne would all be fine i guess as well
> 
> ps tim.. changed my mind again: i think he's a right mardy bint sounds fine to me


 
Hmm, in the home counties "bint" is really quite a nasty word for a girl. My understanding fits in with this (WARNING - strong language)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=da+bintz

I also found this -

*bint *_Noun._ A woman. From the Arabic 'bint' meaning girl or daughter. Derog


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnès, I don't know about geignard(e) since geindre = to whine so it's not quite the same idea. Of all the above suggestions I like ronchon / grognon the best.

maronner = specifically express one's bad mood through inaudible mutterings.


----------



## Agnès E.

egueule said:
			
		

> Agnès, I don't know about geignard(e) since geindre = to whine so it's not quite the same idea. Of all the above suggestions I like ronchon / grognon the best.



Egueule, m'dame, j'ai rien fait, c'est pas moi, c'est Gil !
Qui, de plus, a semble-t-il raison de le mentionner, car j'ai vu que l'un des synonymes de "mardy" était traduit par "geignard(e)" en français...  
Attends un peu que je retrouve le truc, deux-trois minutes, je reviens...


----------



## Benjy

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Voilà qui t'aidera pour le dictionnaire.



merci 

je crois bien que grognon/ronchon me feront l'affaire


----------



## Benjy

timpeac said:
			
		

> Hmm, in the home counties "bint" is really quite a nasty word for a girl. My understanding fits in with this (WARNING - strong language)
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=da+bintz
> 
> I also found this -
> 
> *bint *_Noun._ A woman. From the Arabic 'bint' meaning girl or daughter. Derog



interesting. maybe me and my friends were abusing the word. i guess i would have to ask some of my mates from the midlands if its a regional thing. maybe it was just me....


----------



## Agnès E.

Ben, c'est très précisément ce qui a motivé mon message sur le machisme... 

egueule : c'est le "moaning child" de l'urbandictionnary qui m'a indiqué ce sens de geindre.


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Ben, c'est très précisément ce qui a motivé mon message sur le machisme...
> 
> egueule : c'est le "moaning child" de l'urbandictionnary qui m'a indiqué ce sens de geindre.


Tout s'éclaire alors ! Je vais mettre mes lunettes de soleil.


----------



## Amityville

Yes, I think it is localised in the UK but becoming more common and in my experience referring to children. In France I've often heard grincheux used that way. As for bint, it is definitely offensive, unless between consenting adults.


----------



## germinal

Benjy said:
			
		

> mm i guess it might need two entries then..
> 
> when i think of mardy i tend to think of someone who is always moody/gumpy.
> it can also mean who whines alot.
> 
> so for mardy as in grumpy, i like: qui tire la tronche/fait la gueule  i don't know ronchon or grognon. boudeur is too high.
> 
> as for whiny..i like gils sueggestion geignarde
> 
> not familiar with bougonneur or qui est en rogne.
> 
> râleur, rouspéteur and qui maronne would all be fine i guess as well
> 
> ps tim.. changed my mind again: i think he's a right mardy bint sounds fine to me


 

Benjy - _bint_ is an arabic word for girl or daughter and was brought back to this country by the soldiers of the empire as army slang for any girl.  How it got to be used in th midlands for a man is anybody's guess but up here in the north, where men are men, a bint is still a girl - though the term is probably dying out amongst the young.     


Germinal.


.


----------

